# Port A Cath -36561 - implant code



## codedog (Nov 15, 2011)

I have several denials when  I code   the the Porth-A- Cath code with CPT code 36561. 
I code them as 36561 with HCPCS code C1788, . I am suppose to use another C code besides the one Iam using ? Is there anyone out there using another code for the porth A Cath  itself .


----------



## donnajrichmond (Nov 15, 2011)

why are they  being denied?


----------



## codedog (Nov 15, 2011)

Saying  I need to use a C code .Iam  using C1788 , maybe I should be using   C1751?


----------

